# How to help a smelly cage?



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

My hedgehog's cage seems to really smell bad and I clean it once a week and pick her little poo's out daily and give her fresh food every evening. 

Does anyone else's and how can I get it to smell better?

My mom does not like it and if it carries on she will move them outside which I don't want.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Where do you live? They will probably die outside. Not to scare you but "domestic" hedgehogs need to be inside, in a constant temperature
What kind of bedding do you use?


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

Prickerz said:


> Where do you live? They will probably die outside. Not to scare you but "domestic" hedgehogs need to be inside, in a constant temperature
> What kind of bedding do you use?


I live in South Africa, She has a short soft type of fake grass thingy as bedding and loves to snuggle in blankets I give her.


----------



## Monster (Jan 6, 2015)

HedgiesJuliet+Jasper said:


> I live in South Africa, She has a short soft type of fake grass thingy as bedding and loves to snuggle in blankets I give her.


Is it plastic grass?


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

Monster said:


> Is it plastic grass?


Yes


----------



## Monster (Jan 6, 2015)

HedgiesJuliet+Jasper said:


> Yes


Well, I'm still new to this too but Plastic isn't going to help at all with smell.
Is it the loose type of plastic grass like this stuff or is it a solid piece like this kind of grass.

If its the loose stuff does it at least get thrown away and replaced with completely new stuff? Even if its the solid piece kind and you wash it thoroughly I don't know if its going to help at all for the smell. The kind that is wood shavings will help it not smell as much. But you do get that wood shaving smell which I suppose some people might not like. If its a cost issue I've read about a lot of people using a fleece liner so they can just wash it. I haven't tried it so I'm not sure how those smell though. I'm sure someone here would have good information on those, they seem popular.

I'm not sure about yours but whenever I clean out the bedding they always want to have a few bites of the new bedding. From what I've read its kind of common for them to do that and if yours is tasting the bedding plastic might make them sick.


----------



## Sky (Nov 28, 2014)

I would recommend using fleece instead. We used fake grass on a mat for our dogs when they couldn't get outside to use the bathroom and it was so hard to clean and would smell awful after only a couple days. If you use fleece, you can make a few liners for the cage and change them out every couple days. You clean fleece by just tossing it in the washing machine. It's very easy to use.


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

Monster said:


> Well, I'm still new to this too but Plastic isn't going to help at all with smell.
> Is it the loose type of plastic grass like this stuff or is it a solid piece like this kind of grass.
> 
> If its the loose stuff does it at least get thrown away and replaced with completely new stuff? Even if its the solid piece kind and you wash it thoroughly I don't know if its going to help at all for the smell. The kind that is wood shavings will help it not smell as much. But you do get that wood shaving smell which I suppose some people might not like. If its a cost issue I've read about a lot of people using a fleece liner so they can just wash it. I haven't tried it so I'm not sure how those smell though. I'm sure someone here would have good information on those, they seem popular.
> ...





Monster said:


> Well, I'm still new to this too but Plastic isn't going to help at all with smell.
> Is it the loose type of plastic grass like this stuff or is it a solid piece like this kind of grass.
> 
> If its the loose stuff does it at least get thrown away and replaced with completely new stuff? Even if its the solid piece kind and you wash it thoroughly I don't know if its going to help at all for the smell. The kind that is wood shavings will help it not smell as much. But you do get that wood shaving smell which I suppose some people might not like. If its a cost issue I've read about a lot of people using a fleece liner so they can just wash it. I haven't tried it so I'm not sure how those smell though. I'm sure someone here would have good information on those, they seem popular.
> ...


Its more of the solid type. I have 2 pieces which I will wash one and and replace with a new one etc... I used to use corn cob bedding which is what they used before I got them and it was going eveywhere, thats why I switched and its not messy and easier to clean now but when I had the other bedding it also smelled, but I guess I will have to put up with it.

She never really bites anything and has never chewed bedding or blankets etc...So I think we are safe.

Thank you for the help, Monster.
I'm just new to owning a Hedgie!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you clean the wheel daily?


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

nikki said:


> Do you clean the wheel daily?


I always make sure its clean even though she never poo's on it.


----------

